# Norco Gravity Tune



## Indian Summer (2. Oktober 2011)

Hi 

Da wir immer wieder danach gefragt werden, wie Gravity Tune
beim neuen Aurum 2012 genau funktioniert, haben wir einige Infos dazu auf
unsere Page gestellt. Wir hoffen, dass die ganze Sache so verständlich wird (die
Bilder könnt ihr übrigens durch Anklicken vergrössern).

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## soul_ride (6. Oktober 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjgpETMjS1A"]NORCO Aurum 2012 Testride      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Indian Summer (7. Oktober 2011)

Sehr stylisch gefilmt, schöne Einstellungen! Congrats!

Cheers,

Fritz


----------

